# I am looking for a Berlioz music piece played on Star Trek!



## berlioz

Hi,

I am looking for a Berlioz music piece played on Star Trek movie "First Contact".

It was played for about 5 seconds during the initial movie scenes, when Captain Picard was inside his cabin in Enterprise listening to this great music. His first officer interrupted him and looked him curiously. He replied: "Berlioz!"

Does anybody have a clue which is this superb music piece tittle so I can find it complete?

Thank you in advance.

ps: Hopefully I will try to capture the 5 sec. music piece and upload it here.


----------



## Aramis

Picard listens to aria "Vallon Sonore" from Berlioz's opera "Les Troyens"


----------



## berlioz

Thank you very much my friend!! I am looking forward to hear it complete. It's fantastic and dynamic, like the Captain of the Enterprise!


----------



## AA4PC

*It's a sad passage...*



berlioz said:


> Thank you very much my friend!! I am looking forward to hear it complete. It's fantastic and dynamic, like the Captain of the Enterprise!


My search source quotes:"The opera that Picard is listening to is Berlioz' "Les Troyens". The song is "Hylas' Song" from the beginning of Act V. Hylas is a homesick young sailor being rocked to sleep by the sea as he dreams of the homeland he will never see again."

With Picard's identification with the sea, he may have been on a voyage that would indeed not take him to his own homeland. At that point in the film, he could not know. 

And Commander Riker's mis-identification of the piece as Bizet was pretty good too.


----------

